# Lymph malformation sclerotherapy



## pscalici (Feb 13, 2014)

Need help. Have a doctor doing a sclerotherapy injection for a lymph malformation.  Going between codes 11900 and 38999. Any ideas on these or other code?  Thanks, Penny


----------



## margaret fahy (Feb 13, 2014)

Penny,
You can also look at 20500/76080. 
Noted in our CSI book is that these codes should be reported for all  non-vascular sclerosis procedures (e.g. seroma, cyst, lymphocele, abscess...this is under the Sclerotherapy section in our book.
We have decided to stay with 38999...as ours are usually not just a lymphocele; they are lymphatic malformations.
Hope this is helpful.
Margie


----------

